
Show HN: TypeScript types that conform to JSON schemas without code generation - robbieo
https://github.com/ostrowr/ts-json-validator
======
robbieo
This library allows you to write code that generates Typescript type/JSON
schema pairs <T, s> such that

1\. Any type that s can validate is assignable to T

2\. As few objects as possible that are assignable to T cannot be validated by
s.

This allows you to write JSON schemas and use the corresponding Typescript
type without having to resort to code generation, maintaining two types side-
by-side, or re-writing a whole JSON schema validator in something like io-ts.

Hope it's useful to someone!

